# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الثلاثاء 25  مايو 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدي الثلاثاء 25 مايو 2021م




#مجاهد الدوش


#ثنائية الغدار تشعل النار في الهلال... والافراح الحمراء مستمرة.
#سيف تيري : اختيار الهلال لملعبه لتفادي الهزيمة امام المريخ منحني الدافع الاكبر لهز شباكه.
#طبنجة: ثقة الانجليزي ودعم امير والسماني الصاوي وراء تالقي في الديربي.
#المريخ يواجه حي الوادي بالخرطوم عصرا.
#كلارك يدفع بتشكيلة جديدة امام الوادي. 
#جماهير المريخ تحتفي بفرسان الديربي وحضور مميز للاولتراس.
#نجوم المريخ يتسلمون حافز الفوز علي الهلال ورواتبهم من رئيس النادي.
#رئيس الهلال : نتحمل مسؤلية الخسارة في القمة.... والجماهير تصب جام غضبها علي اللاعبين.
#استقالة مفاجئة لمدير الكرة بالهلال. 
#عمار طيفور : معسكر القاهرة كان كلمة السر في الانتصار علي الهلال.
#سيف تيري : عاجز عن شكر الجميع... ومزمل ابوالقاسم شاركنا في متواليات الممتاز.
#الرئيس الشرفي للمريخ يحتفي بالفوز علي الهلال ويرد علي الطاهر يونس. 
#لجنة الانضباط توقف عدد من اللاعبين والمدربين.
#الاتحاد المصراتي يوقع عقدا مع نجم المريخ السابق.
#ابازر شريف مدربا فنيا للسلاطين ومازدا مستشارا.
#السودان يعلن خارطة الاعداد لمواجهة ليبيا في كاس العرب. 
#مانشستر يونايتد يراقب مستقبل رونالدو.
#ثلاثة اسباب حقيقية لرحيل سواريز عن برشلونة.
#زيدان علي رادار يوفنتوس ومنتخب فرنسا. 
#الاستاذ مامون ابوشيبة يكتب  في قلم في الساحة دعوات المظلومين اسقطت الهلال.
#الاستاذ عصام هجو يكتب  من خلف الكواليس... فيلم الموسم.. (حدس ما حدس) من سيف تيري.
#د. مزمل ابوالقاسم يكتب  في كبد الحقيقة... الزعيم يضرب المدعوم بالتوالي الثالث ويمارس فقه العفو عند المقدرة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مواجهة هامة للمريخ في الدوري السوداني الممتاز 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
بعد”24â€³ ساعة من لقاء القمّة.
يتطّلع المريخ عندما يلاقي نظيره حي الوادي نيالا، الثلاثاء، إلى  مواصلة سلسلة الانتصارات والتقدّم في المراكز بمنافسة الدوري الممتاز.



ويخوض المريخ مواجهة اليوم وسط روح معنويةٍ كبيرةٍ بعد الانتصار على الهلال.
ونجح فريق المدرب الإنجليزي لي كلارك في تقليص الفارق مع المتصدّر بعد  انتصار، الأحد، ليتساوى في النقاط”34â€³، فيما سيكون متاحًا أمامه الانفراد  بصدارة الدوري الممتاز حال تحقيق الفوز في جولة اليوم.
ومن المتوقّع ظهور أسماء جديدة في تشكيلة المدرب الإنجليزي لي كلارك أبرزها أمير كمال، بكري المدينة، وأحمد آدم، وضياء الدين محجوب.



أمّا الطرف الآخر حي الوادي نيالا، فيطمح إلى تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية تعينه على المنافسة بقوةٍ في المراكز المؤهلة إلى التمثيل الخارجي.
ويملك ممثل نيالا في جعبته”20â€³ نقطة في المركز السابع بالمنافسة.
ولن يكون طريق حي الوادي نيالا إلى نيل مركز للتمثيل الخارجي مفروشًا  بالورد، إذ يجد منافسة قوية من حي العرب بورتسودان والأمل عطبرة والخرطوم  الوطني والأهلي مروي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“سوداكال” يُسلم اللاعبين حافز الفوز على الهلال.
 





أكَّد المكتب الاعلامي لنادي المريخ تسليم نجوم المريخ حافز الفوز على الغريم الهلال بحسب ما وعد به رئيس النادي في وقت سابق.
وتزامن تسليم حافز الانتصار مع تسليم المرتبات ظهر اليوم الاثنين بواسطة المدير المالي.
وكان المريخ قد سجل انتصاراً مهما على نده التقليدي “الهلال” يوم أمس لحساب بطولة الدوري الممتاز بهدفين دون رد احرزهما “سيف تيري”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مؤكدًا أنهم احترموا المنافس بشكل كبيرتيري في حوار ل: تعليمات كلارك وراء الفوز بالديربيلا قلق على منتخب السودان.. وما زلت أبحث عن مستواي


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




تيري
دخل  المهاجم الدولي السوداني، سيف تيري، تاريخ مباريات ديربي النيلين، بإحرازه  هدفي الفوز للمريخ على الهلال (2-0)، أمس الأحد، ضمن الدور الأول من  الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

وقد أجرى "" حوارا مع تيري، الذي تحدث عن الكثير من تفاصيل المباراة، كاشفا سر عودته لمستواه، وطموحه الشخصي في هذا الموسم.

وجاء نص الحوار كالتالي:

- هل توقعت أن تحرز هدفًا في الديربي؟

بالتأكيد  توقعت ذلك، فهي مباراة قمة، وأي لاعب يكون في حالة ترقب لها.. وبصفتي  مهاجما، فإنني بكل تأكيد أخوض المباراة بمهمة إحراز الأهداف، والحمد لله  الذي وفقني في أن أكلل مجهود زملائي، بتحقيق الفوز على الهلال، وقد لعبنا  المباراة برجولة.

- ما السر وراء عودتك القوية هذا الموسم محليا ودوليا؟

الفضل  أولا يرجع لربنا، ولمجهود بعض زملائي وأصدقائي، الذين كان لهم الفضل  الكبير في مساعدتي.. لكنني لم أفعل أي شيء حتى الآن، فما زال ينتظرني  الكثير، فنحن ما زلنا في خواتيم الدور الأول من الموسم.

- ما هدفكم هذا الموسم؟

أولا  فزنا على الهلال، في أول مباراة ديربي هذا الموسم، وهذا يبث فينا الدوافع  للاحتفاظ بلقب الدوري، وتحقيق اللقب الرابع على التوالي.

- هل توقعت التشكيل الذي اختاره المدير الفني لي كلارك لمباراة الديربي؟

كشف  المريخ ممتلئ بالنجوم، والمريخ يخوض مبارياته بمن حضر، فكل لاعب بالفريق  يؤدي دوره بشكل متكامل، في حال اختياره ضمن التشكيل الأساسي.

- ما رأيك في ثبات أداء التشكيل المفاجئ؟

نحن  دخلنا أجواء المباراة منذ بدايتها، وأظهرنا احترامنا للهلال، لكن لم نخف  منه، وتولدت فينا روح الإصرار على تحقيق الانتصار، لنتساوى معه في النقاط،  ولدينا مباراة مؤجلة أمام حي الوادي، وإن شاء الله نحقق فيها الفوز ونتصدر.


- ما الإستراتيجية التي رسمها لكم المدير الفني؟

لن  أقول كل شيء، لكنه أولا طلب منا القيام بأدوار معينة خلال المباراة، وأن  نحترم الهلال لأنه فريق كبير، وهو الأمر الذي منحنا دافعا، وجعلنا نحقق  الانتصار. 

- كيف ترى ثنائيتك مع المهاجم النيجيري توني إيدجوماريجوي؟

إيدجوماريجوي  يعتبر من أبرز اللاعبين الأجانب في تاريخ المريخ، وقد بدأ الانسجام بيننا  منذ وصوله للفريق، كما أن المدرب لي كلارك، كان يدربنا على أساس أن توني  دائما هو اللاعب رقم 10.

كما عمل على تحريك توني في الملعب على أساس  تحركاتي، فظهر تعاون وانسجام كبير بيننا، ما جعلنا نشكل ثنائيا خطيرا،  ساعد الفريق كثيرا في تحقيق الانتصارات.

- ما الهدف الشخصي الذي تريد تحقيقه هذا الموسم؟

أريد  المنافسة على لقب الهداف، فقد وصلت بهدفي الأمس في الديربي إلى 7 أهداف..  يجب أن أساعد الفريق بإحراز الأهداف التي تقوده للانتصارات، ثم الالتفات  لهدفي الشخصي.

لم أستعد بعد مستواى الحقيقي، وغير راض عن أدائي،  وسأبذل مجهودا كبيرا في التدريبات والمباريات، وبمساعدة المدير الفني  سأستعيد مستواى.

- كيف ترى المباراتين الفاصلتين أمام المنتخب الليبي للتأهل لنهائيات كأس العرب؟

الحديث  ما زال سابقا لأوانه عن مواجهة المنتخب الليبي.. ومن الاستحالة أن ينتابنا  القلق على منتخب السودان أمام ليبيا، فالقلق على المنتخب ليس إلا تشاؤما  من قبل الجماهير.. فكيف بعد أن تأهلنا لنهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية، أن  نعرض المنتخب للحرج في كأس العرب.

- ماذا بشأن مواجهة حي الوادي غدا؟

هي  مباراة لن تكون سهلة، ونحن نريد الفوز عليهم حتى نتصدر، وبعدها نتفرغ  للمنتخب، ونحن مطمئنون كلاعبين بالمريخ أننا وضعنا الفريق في مكانه  الطبيعي.

- لمن تهدي الانتصار على الهلال؟

أولا نهديه لزميلنا أحمد التش، ثم لجمهور المريخ بصفة عامة، داخل وخارج السودان، وبصفة خاصة ألتراس المريخ.






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حارس المريخ يكشف ل سر اختياره أساسيا في الديربي


 السودان - بدر الدين بخيت 




محمد المصطفى
كشف حارس مرمى المريخ محمد المصطفى، سر مشاركته كأساسي في مباراة الديربي الأخيرة ضد الهلال.

وجاءت مشاركة المصطفى في المباراة كمفاجأة لا سيما أنه الحارس البديل للفريق.

وفاز المريخ على غريمه الأزرق، الأحد الماضي، (2/0).

وقال محمد المصطفى ل:  "مشاركتي في مباراة الديربي كانت متوقعة، وذلك بحكم أنني اجتهدت كثيرا،  وخلال فترة الإعداد الأخيرة بمعسكر مصر، ضاعفت جهدي، وأصبح الأمر في  النهاية بيد المدير الفني، الذي توج عملي بالمشاركة في الديربي".



وعن  مشاعره وكيفية الإعداد للأمر نفسيا مع مشاركته الأولى في مباراة الديربي،  قال حارس المريخ: "الحمد لله بدأت المباراة بثبات، لكن أصعب اللحظات كانت  الدقائق الأولى، لأن الجميع يكون متوترا الأمر يتطلب من حارس المرمى  التركيز العالي لدعم زملائه نفسيا".

واستدرك: "لكن زملائي الذين سبقوني بالمشاركة في مباريات الديربي، تحدثوا معي كثيرا لأنها مباراتي الأولى".

وأضاف:  "كان أول من ساعدني بالتوجيه والتهيئة للمشاركة في الديربي زميلي، الحارس  الأساسي منجد النيل، وقائدنا أمير كمال. لقد أكدا لي أن الديربي مباراة  عادية، لكن يجب أن يكون التركيز فيها عاليا جدا، وأن علي الهدوء الشديد،  ولهما مني التحية".

يذكر أن الحارس محمد المصطفى الذي شارك في مباراة الديربي أمام الهلال أمس الأحد، من إنتاج قطاع الشباب بنادي المريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منجد النيل يشيد ببديله في الديربي
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




منجد النيل (على اليمين)
أشاد  الدولي منجد النيل، حارس المرمى الأساسي للمريخ، والذي تخطاه الاختيار  لحراسة مرمى الفريق في مباراة الديربي التي جرت أمس الأحد أمام الهلال ضمن  الدوري السوداني، بزميله وبديله محمد المصطفى الذي جاءت مشاركته مفاجأة  كبيرة للمراقبين والجماهير.

وكان محمد المصطفى، حارس منتخب السودان الأولمبي في 2015، شارك في أول مباراة ديربي أمام الهلال، وساهم في الفوز على الهلال (2/0).

وقال منجد النيل في تصريحات صحفية: "محمد المصطفى خاض مباراة كبيرة، ولقد لعب دورا مؤثرا في الانتصار الذي حققه المريخ على الهلال".

وأكمل:  "لقد حرس زميلي محمد المصطفى بروح حراس المرمى الثلاث بفريق المريخ، فأي  واحد منا كان سيحرس المرمى بذات الروح التي ظهر بها، ولهذا ثبت وتألق في  المرمى، وأتمنى له التوفيق الشديد في المستقبل".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجزولي ل: لم أتهيب مواجهة الهلال
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




الجزولي
قال  الجزولي حسين نوح، مهاجم فئة الشباب بفريق المريخ السوداني، اليوم  الاثنين، إنه توقع المشاركة في الديربي أمام الهلال، سواء كان أساسيا أو  بديلا.

وشارك الجزولي لأكثر من 80 دقيقة، في مباراة الديربي، أمس الأحد، خلال فوز المريخ (2/0).

وقال الجزولي، مهاجم المنتخب الأولمبي السوداني، في تصريحات خاصة لـ"":  "توقعت المشاركة في مباراة الديربي، لكني حزين لأني لم أحرز هدفا، رغم أن  المحاولة الأولى على المرمى في المباراة كانت من نصيبي، في الدقيقة  الأولى".

وأضاف المهاجم الشاب، الذي أحرز  5 أهداف في الدوري السوداني: "حينما أعلن المدير الفني لي كلارك تشكيل  المباراة، لم أخف أو أتهيب التجربة الأولى في الديربي، لأني بطبعي لا  أخاف".

وواصل: "إن شاء الله لو شاركت في مباراة الديربي المقبلة، سأجتهد أكثر لإحراز هدف".

وختم: "افتقدنا جمهور المريخ، ونتمنى أن تزول الاحترازات الصحية ليعود لنا.. ونهدي الفوز على الهلال لجماهيرنا".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“كلارك” : سنجري تعديلات كبيرة أمام “الوادي”.






تحدث الإنجليزي “لي كلارك” إلى المكتب الإعلامي للنادي عقب نهاية الحصة  التدريبية التي أجراها المريخ على ملعبه بأمدرمان وقال بإن الفريق لعب جولة  ممتازة تكتيكياً أمام “الهلال”، مضيفاً بأن جميع التحضيرات التي قام بها  الجهاز الفني قبل مباراة القمة طبقها اللاعبين بحذافيرها على أرضية الملعب.
وأبان الإنجليزي بأن فريقه كان يستحق الفوز بنتيجة أكبر على “الهلال”  استنادًا على حجم الفرص التي صنعها الفريق مبيناً ان الأحمر قد أستفاد  بشكلٍ كبير من معسكر القاهرة الذي أكَّد بأنهم عملوا خلاله على رفع  المعدلات البدنية للاعبين.
و أوضح الإنجليزي خلال الحديث الذي رصده – #سبورتاق بأنه قال للاعبيه أن  مباراة القمة أضحت من الماضي وان الفريق تنتظره مواجهة ستكون صعبة أمام  “حي الوادي – نيالا” وهو من الفرق المتميزة.
وأشار “كلارك” إلى أنهم سيعملون على تجديد العناصر، والتغيير في التشكيل  عند مواجهة “حي الوادي” عصر الثلاثاء على ملعب “إستاد الخرطوم”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يمعنويات الانتصار على الهلال يواجه الوادي نيالا
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ يخوض المريخ  اليوم مباراته الاخيرة في الدورة الاولي على بطولة الدوري الممتاز حينما  يستضيف حى الوادي نيالا ويجلس المريخ في صدارة الدوري برصيد 34 نقطة متفوقا  على الهلال بالمواجهات المباشرة بعد الفوز على الهلال في ملعبه بهدفين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عوض رمرم:عمار طيفور لاعب من طينة الكبار
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ امتدح امين  خزينة المريخ السابق عوض رمرم قدرات اللاعب عمار طيفور وقال انه لاعب من  طينة الكبار .. وعد فاوفي وهو مكسب حقيقي لمسيرة نادي المريخ والكرة  السودانية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سوداكال اول رئيس حرم الهلال من طعم الانتصار  في اربع مواسم
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ نال رئيس نادي  المريخ سوداكال لقب اول رئيس يفوز على الهلال في اربع مباريات دوري ممتاز  وانه حقق الفوز على الهلال في آخر اربع مواسم فيها موسمين في موسم واحد وهو  2019 وعام 2020 شهدت فيهما البطولة حادثة غريبة حيث كانت البطولة قد لعبت  في موسم 2020 موسمين في موسم واحد بسبب اجراءات وتعقيدات الاتحاد السوداني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب المريخ :معسكر القاهرة قادنا لتحقيق الفوز على الهلال
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ لي كلارك
لي كلارك
قاد الإنجليزي لي كلارك المدير الفني للمريخ السوداني، فريقه للفوز على  غريمه التقليدي الهلال في ديربي النيلين رقم 49، بنيجة 2-0، مساء الأحد، في  مباراة مؤجلة من الأسبوع 11 لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

وأجرى كووورة هذا الحوار مع لي كلارك تحدث فيه عن كواليس إعداده للمباراة  المهمة، والكيفية التي فاز من خلالها فريقه، وكواليس أخرى خاصة بشأن اختيار  التشكيلة التي خلت في غالبيتها من أصحاب الخبرة.

ما هو المنهج الذي خضت به المباراة أمام الهلال؟

كان منهجي هو الفوز بالمباراة فقط، أريد أن أنتصر في كل المواجهات.

ما هي الاستراتيجية التي رسمتها للفوز بديربي النيلين؟

طبقنا التكتيك المناسب للمباراة، بشكل مثالي، وظهرنا من خلاله بشكل رائع،  لكنني لن أخبرك بالخطة التي رسمتها للمباراة لأنني قد أحتاج استخدامها في  المستقبل.

ما مدى تأثير معسكر القاهرة في فوز المريخ بالديربي؟

اللاعبون كانوا يستمعون ويتدربون بشكل جيد خلال المعسكر على ما كنا نطلبه  منهم، وواصلنا عملنا بعد العودة للسودان، كانت مباراة رائعة.

هل توقعت الفوز على الهلال؟

توقعت ذلك، ويجب أن أتوقع أن أفوز بأي مباراة. إذا لم أعمل وأتوقع الفوز بأي مباراة فيجب أن أبقى في منزلي.

لماذا منعت طبيب الفريق من الذهاب لعلاج حارس مرمى الفريق بعد إصابته؟

قصدت من ذلك أن أغير سلوك لاعبي فريقي، إذ تتبقى مباراتان لنا في الدور  الأول، بينما فقدنا الكثير من اللاعبين. هناك 10 لاعبين افتقدنا خدماتهم  منذ فترة طويلة، وأنا كمدرب لا أحب مثل ذلك السلوك، وعلى اللاعبين أن  يقلعوا عنه.

لماذا لم تعتمد على لاعبين كبار ودوليين مثل أمير كمال وضياء محجوب في تشكيلة الديربي؟

لدي مجموعة كبيرة وجيدة من اللاعبين في المريخ. لدينا قائد رائع "أمير  كمال"، وأحترمه بشدة، وتحدثت معه حول المباراة قبل انطلاقتها، وفي النهاية  تألق اللاعبون الذي شاركوا في الديربي، ولا توجد أي مشكلة في مشاركة أي  لاعب. هناك صعوبة في اختيار التشكيلة في المريخ دائما، في ظل جودة غالبية  اللاعبين.

هل كانت تغييراتك في الشوط الثاني بهدف معين؟

التبديلات كانت بسبب الإصابات والتعب. اللاعبون قدموا كل شيء، ويظهر حجم المجهود البدني دائما بين الدقائق 60 و80.

من هو رجل المباراة من لاعبي المريخ، برأيك؟

كل لاعبي المريخ كانوا رجالا للمباراة، ولا أفضل أحدهم على آخر. كلهم كانوا رائعين.

ما رأيك في تجربة الدفع بلاعبين شباب في المباريات التنافسية؟

هي فكرة جيدة من قبل اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، وتستحق التقدير.

كيف ستتعامل مع مباراة فريق حي الوادي المؤجلة يوم الثلاثاء المقبل؟

نريد الفوز بها لأننا نتطلع لصدارة جدول الترتيب



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قيادي بالإتحاد يهنئ طاقم تحكيم القمة






تفيد متابعات “#سبورتاق” أن طاقم التحكيم الذي أدار مباراة القمة بين  “الهلال” و”المريخ” مساء أمس بقيادة الحكم “وليد الطيب” تلقى التهنئة من  قيادي بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم على الطريقة التي أدار بها المواجهة.
وبحسب مصادر “سبورتاق” فإن رئيس اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات الباشمهندس  “الفاتح باني” زار غرفة الحكام عقب نهاية اللقاء وقدم لهم التهنئة على  الطريقة التي اداروا بها المواجهة.
وكان طاقم تحكيم القمة قد تعرض لانتقادات من طرفي اللقاء.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس الهلال: نتحمل مسؤولية خسارة ديربي النيلين


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


أعلن  هشام السوباط، رئيس لجنة تطبيع نادي الهلال السوداني، عن تحملهم نتيجة  خسارة مباراة ديربي النيلين، أمام فريق المريخ بنتيجة (0/2) أمس الأحد ضمن  الاسبوع 11 لمسابقة الدوري السوداني.



وكتبت رئيس لجنة تطبيع الهلال  مساء اليوم الإثنين على صفحته بموقع "فيسبوك" مخاطبا جماهير الفريق: "إلى  جماهير الهلال الوفية، لكم التحية وأنتم تقفون وتساندون فريقكم على الدوام،  إيماناً منكم بدوركم تجاه هذا الكيان الكبير".

وأضاف: "خسرنا  بالأمس نتيجة مباراة نعلم جيداً أهميتها ووضعيتها الخاصة بالنسبة للجميع،  لا سيما وأنها تشكل بطولة قائمة بذاتها لدى الكثيرين".

وواصل رئيس  الهلال موضحا مجهودات لجنة التطبيع: "عملنا خلال الفترة السابقة على توفير  كافة المتطلبات وتهيئة الأجواء بالقدر الذي يمكن منظومة فريق الكرة على  الظهور بأفضل مايكون، ولكنها طبيعة كرة القدم واحتمالاتها التي لا تخرج من  انتصار، هزيمة، تعادل".

وتحدث عن هدفي  المريخ: "المؤكد أن النتيجة التي خلصت عليها مباراة القمة نتاج لأخطاء  يتوجب علينا من واقع مسؤوليتنا الوقوف عندها ومراجعتها للقيام بالمعالجات  والإصلاحات اللازمة لتلافي تكرارها، وهو ما نتعهد به".

وزاد: "نتحمل  المسؤولية كاملة، ونتعهد بمواصلة السعي الحثيث لتنفيذ المشروع الإستراتيجي  الذي جئنا من أجله، بصناعة فريق مشرف لجماهيره، وذلك لن يأتي إلا من خلال  مضاعفة الجهد على كافة المستويات".

وواصل: "مازلنا في استهلالية  المشوار، وينتظرنا عمل كبير، نحتاج خلاله لتضافر جهودنا جميعا كأهلة،  والعمل ككتلة واحدة منسجمة ومتناغمة، ونثق في أن القادم أفضل بإذن الله".

وختم رئيس الهلال السوداني: "ختاماً نجدد لكم العهد والوعد بأننا لن نألو جهداً في سبيل رفعة راية الهلال إلا وأن نبذله".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						معتز كبير: دفاع الهلال وراء الهزيمة من المريخ

   





الخرطوم: باج نيوز
وصف كابتن معتز كبير، هداف نادي الهلال السابق وصاحب الرقم القياسي في  أحراز لقب هداف الدوري السوداني الممتاز  لأربعة مواسم متتالية “رقم  قياسي”، وصف دفاع الهلال بـ”الشوارع”، بسبب سهولة عبور مهاجمي المريخ  وتسببه في تقبل الفريق لهدفين في شوط المباراة الأول.
وأضاف كابتن معتز، بأن خط الدفاع كان الأبرز في الهزيمة المفاجأة التي  تلقاها الفريق الأزرق من نده التقليدي  المريخ يوم الأحد، في ختام مباريات  الدورة الأولى لبطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.



وأضاف معتز كبير، أن التوليفة التي إعتمد عليها المدرب ريكاردو، لم تحقق له مبتغاه، وكانت النتيجة خسارة غير متوقعة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ يتدربون على فترتين صباحا وعصراً




واصل شباب المريخ تدريباتهم بمعسكرهم المقام بحاضرة ولاية شمال دارفور الفاشر، وقد أجرى شباب المريخ تدريباً صباح اليوم الاثنين  على أرضية استاد الفاشر إستمر لمدة ساعتين ركز خلاله مدرب الأحمال علي تمارين تقوية العضلات والتحمل كما واصل حراس المرمي تدريباتهم الشاقة للوصول لاعلي معدلات الجاهزية وسط تنافس محموم بينهم، 
كما  أجرى شباب الأحمر مراناً عصر اليوم بملعب الفاشر الكبير وإشتمل علي تدريبات الكرة والتحكم والسرعة والتكتيك حيث طبق الجهاز الفني مجموعة من التدريبات المتنوعة وتم تقسيم اللاعبين علي ثلاثة مجموعات حيث أشرف الكوتش محمد ابراهيم علي مجموعة المهاجمين ولاعبي الوسط فيما اشرف مساعده نور الدين عنتر علي تدريبات المدافعين وفيما واصلت المجموعة الثالثة التدريبات البدنية مع مدرب الاحمال زيكا، وسوف يواصل الفريق تدريباته المكثفة بعد أن يخلد للراحة يوم غد الثلاثاء علي أن يستأنف تدريباته الاربعاء المقبل بملعب النقعة.















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجوم المريخ يتسلمون حافز الفوز على الهلال ورواتبهم من رئيس النادي




تسلم نجوم المريخ ظهر اليوم الإثنين حافز الفوز على الهلال في قمة الأحد كما تسلم اللاعبين رواتبهم، وكان رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال، قد وعد أمس بتحفيز اللاعبين عقب فوزهم المستحق على الهلال بهدفين دون مقابل، وقد قام المدير المالي للنادي الأستاذ عبدالحي العاقب بتسلم نجوم الأحمر حافز الفوز والرواتب.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات اليوم من الدوري السوداني الممتاز 2020 - 2021...

 - #المريخ من أجل تحقيق الإنتصار وتأمين عرش تسيد الفترة الأولى بالدوري الممتاز، يستضيف فريق #حي_الوادي نيالا هو الاخر بذات رغبة التحصل على كامل النقاط من أجل التقدم مركزين في سلم الترتيب و إحتلال المركز الثالث.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجزولي الأول .. “سبورتاق” يكشف “كيلومترات” لاعبي المريخ في القمة.




تفيد متابعات “سبورتاق” بأن جهاز قياس الكيلومترات التي يقطعها اللاعبين في الملعب عبر “الخارطة الحرارية” والذي يستخدمه الطاقم الفني للمريخ لقياس المجهود البدني، كشف عن تقدم كبير في لياقة لاعبي الفريق البدنية مقارنة بما كان عليه الوضع قبل نهاية النصف الأول من الموسم.


وبحسب ما تحصل عليه “سبورتاق”، فإن عدد “الكيلومترات” التي كان يقطعها أفضل لاعبي المريخ في النصف الأول لم يكن يتجاوز “عشرة كيلومترات” وهو أقل معدل للاعبي الفريق في القمة الأمر الذي كشف عن نقلة نوعية في الحاهزية البدنية للاعبي الفريق.


وتشير متابعات “سبورتاق” إلى أن المهاجم الشاب “الجزولي نوح” قد حصد المركز الأول بين لاعبي المريخ كأكثر لاعبي الفريق قطعاً للكيلومترات خلال اللقاء بعد أن قطع “ظ،ظ¥ كيلو متر” متفوقاً على ثنائي الوسط “عمار طيفور” الذي قطع “ظ،ظ¤،ظ© كيلو متر” بفارق ضئيل للغاية عن زميله وجدي عوض “ظ،ظ£,ظ© كيلو متر”.

وحل “سيف تيري” رابعاً بعدد “ظ،ظ£،ظ¥ كيلو متر” بمشاركة الظهير الأيسر طبنجة الذي حقق ذات المعدل ومن بعدهم النيجيري “طوني” الذي قطع “ظ،ظ،,ظ¦ كيلو مترا” متفوقاً بفارق طفيف على ثلاثي الدفاع “كرنقو واديلي ونمر” الذين اشتركوا في قطع “ظ،ظ، كيلو متر” لكل فيما قطع السماني الذي خرج مستبدلا “ظ،ظ ,ظ© كيلو مترا” مع التنويه إلى قد أنه خرج مستبدلاً ولم يتواجد في الملعب خلال الجزء الأخير من المباراة.


وكان الجهاز الفني للمريخ أهتم بشكل كبير خلال معسكر القاهرة بعلاج المشاكل البدنية التي عانى منها المريخ خلال النصف الأول من الموسم مع الإشارة إلى أن مصادر “سبورتاق” كشفت عن رضا المدير الفني الإنجليزي “لي كلارك” من الأداء البدني لفريقه في لقاء القمة والتطور الكبير لأرقام المسافات التي يقطعها اللاعبين



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة//د،مزمل ابو القاسم

شكوى هلالية خطيرة

 شكوى هلالية خطيرة.. تنذر بتحويل نقاط القمة إلى الهلال
التوالي الثالث أحمر بلون (البل).. وضرب النار في عقر الدار
المناضل سيف تيري يرتكب أخطر جريمة (تسعة طويلة) في قلب إستاد الهلال

* بحمد الله انتصر الزعيم على الوصيف الأبدي في عقر داره بهدفي الفارس سيف تيري، لكنه قد لا يهنأ بنقاط المباراة!
* لم نتوقع أن يرتكب مجلس المريخ خطأً فاحشاً يمنح به الهلال فرصة ذهبية لتقديم شكوى في غاية الخطورة!
* شكوى قد تقلب النتيجة على المريخ رأساً على عقب!!
* من الوارد أن تتسبب في تحويل نقاط المباراة من العرضة الجنوبية إلى المعبرة الشمالية، بعد أن نال فيها المدعوم هزيمةً تسير بذكرها الركبان!
* الخطأ لا يغتفر!
* والدقسة كبيرة وخطيرة.
* الهلال سيقدم شكواه للاتحاد اليوم، وسيذكر فيها أن المريخ مارس الغش والخداع، واستعان بأسلحة غير مشروعة كي يجندل بها الهلال!
* استخدم (سيف.. وطبنجة)!
* سلاح أبيض.. وسلاح ناري!
* أوعى تكونوا صدقتوا إنو في شكوى يا محمد عبد الماجد؟
* معاكم الكاميرا الخفية!
* الضربة الموجعة ثنائية!
* طالم القصة شكاوى وهمية هاكم دي كمان.
* قدموا شكوى تانية سريعة لوالي الخرطوم أيمن نمر.
* قولوا فيها إن سيف تيري افتتح شارع الطيب عبد الرازق، تقاطع شارع إرنق من دون علم حكومة الولاية!
* شارع الطيب اتجاهين رايح جاي، وستة مسارات!
* وصلاح نمر استلف اسم الوالي واعتقل الغربال بدون إنذار.
* وهناك شكوى ثالثة مفادها أن سيف تيري اختار التصعيد.. ومارس التفحيط مع توني في قلب المعبرة!
* أقبض يا بوليس!
* هناك مجرم وطني.. ومعاهو واحد أجنبي!
* ممكن كمان تقدموا شكوى رابعة، مفادها أن المريخ افتقد تسعة لاعبين من التشكيلة التي ضرب بها وصيف دنيانا في مباراة شيخ الطريقة السمانية التي توج بها المريخ بطلاً للدوري السابق.. والأمر ما اختلف!
* أول التسعة الغائبين الحارس الأمين.. عبد الله أبو (اتنين)!
* أقصد أبو عشرين!
* معه غاب الحلواني أحمد حامد التش.. وقائد التيم أمير كمال.. والتاج يعقوب.. وضياء الدين.. وأحمد آدم بيبو.. ومحمد الرشيد.. ورمضان بمبان!
* غيابات الزعيم تمتد لتشمل منجد والصيني وكردمان.
* غيابات بالجملة.. والنتيجة تسعة طويلة، تم بها ضرب وصيف عمري بالسيف البتار في عقر الدار!
* ضرب موجع ومعه خطف لنقاط المباراة بجريمة متلفزة على الملأ!
* المغالط يراجع شريط المراقبة.. أقصد شريط المباراة!
* أمس نال الهلال الهزيمة الثالثة توالياً.
* الأولى من رمضان بمبان!
* الثانية بصاروخ شيخ الطريقة الثمانية!
* والثالثة تسعة طويلة.. وجب تدويلها!
* يا سيف يا مناضل.. يا أرجل راجل!
* السيف في الغمد لا تخشى بواتره.. وسيف تيري في الحالين بتار!
* حقوق الطبع محفوظة للحبيب كابو.
* لولا سوء الطالع والتسرع لأحرز السيف مازمبية تسير بذكرها الركبان.
* علماً أن حكم المباراة المنحاز حرمه من ركلة جزاء لا تفوت على أعمى ارتكبها معه إرنق في منتصف الحصة الأولى، ونام عليها قاضي الجولة الذي لم يتبق له إلا أن يركل الكرة في مرمى الزعيم.
* سنعود إليه لاحقاً، لنكتب عنه ما يستحق.
* حكم عجيب وغريب.
* يا كابو.. الوصيف مرحبابو!
* واليوم اللطيف الليلة جابو!
* لطيف وظريف ووليف!
* أخد الحبتين بدري.. واتغطى ونام خفيف!
* احتضن الوصافة الدائمة على الوسادة الخالية، وشخر!
* الحقيقة أن كل نجوم الزعيم كانوا نجوماً زواهر في لقاء الأمس.
* ابتدءاً بحارس العرين محمد المصطفى.. الصابر المثابر، الذي قدم مباراة في غاية الروعة، وحافظ على شباكه نظيفة وأخرجها بيضاء من غير سوء، وكأنها مغسولة بصابون (تيري)!
* رباعي الدفاع كان في الموعد، وأخرج ولدنا الغربال نظيفاً كما دخل، وأخرجه عن طوره في آخر المباراة ودفعه إلى رمي شارة الكابتنية على الأرض عند استبداله.
* نجوم الوسط أدوا المباراة بتكتيك عال ومسئولية تامة، وقدموا أروع مباراة!
* وفي المقدمة أدى تيري دور البطولة بكل اقتدار.
* وفي الدكة أدار الإنجليزي كلارك المباراة بمنتهى التميز.
* المحصلة انتصار أحمر باهر، وهزيمة هلالية مجلجلة.
* وكلك تيري اللو.. الهلال رشو!
آخر الحقائق
* الانتصار الثالث على التوالي للمريخ على الوصيف.
* هل تعلم أن آخر قمة فاز بها الهلال كانت قطعة الرغيف بجنيه واحد!
* وكيلو اللحمة بمائة جنيه!
* وجالون البنزين بثمانية وعشرين؟
*هل تعلم أن آخر فوز للمدعوم على الزعيم تم في عهد المخلوع؟
* هل تعلم أن الرئيس كان بشة عندما فاز الهلال على المريخ آخر مرة؟
* هل تعلم أن المدعوم فاز بالدوري آخر مرة في عهد كتائب الظل؟
* وقبل اعتصام القيادة؟
* هل تعلم أن بكري حسن صالح كان رئيس الوزراء عندما فاز الهلال على المريخ آخر مرة؟
* هل تعلم أن الصاروخ (التيري) سقط في إستاد الهلال أمس؟
* الحلاقة ناعمة.. والكبدة طاعمة!
* والطعمية بيضاء مكوية.
* حبوب تيري بقوا أشهر من حبوب الملاريا!
* سأل مدرب الهلال مدافعه إرنق لماذا فرطت في مراقبة تيري، فرد عليه قائلاً: تيري ده تاتشرت كتائب الظل ودوريات الحاج يوسف كلها ما وقفتو أوقفو أنا؟
* كلك تيري اللو!
* الناس البتتكلم عن قفل شارع الستين.. نقول لهم لا تقلقو!
* شارع الطيب عبد الرازق مفتوح على مصراعيه!
* الحركة فيه سالكة.. وتؤدي كلها إلى شباك ورقتين!
* ورقة من تيري!
* والورقة التانية برضو من تيري!
* تنويع مافي!
* لا نجح أبو عشرين ولا أفاد الغربال!
* المريخ يواصل جلد الهلال.
* لو سمحت لجان اتحاد شداد بمشاركة رمضان والرشيد وبخيت وشارك التش لأمضينا الليل بطوله في حساب الأهداف.
* وكان أجزوا ليكم!
* كم كان الانحاد رحيماً بالهلال.
* عارف البير وغطاها!
* الفرقة الزرقاء لا تتألق إلا في الصحف الزرقاء.
* في الملعب ببح!
* ما عندها التكتح!
* ولكن.. لماذا لم يشرك المدعوم الغربال في لقاء الأمس؟
* شارع الستين لو مترس شوارع دفاع الهلال فاتحة بحري!
* خاصة شارع العشرين!
* أقصد شارع أبو عشرين.. ده بالذات فاتح اتجاهين!
* الاتجاه الأولى يؤدي إلى حي تيري!
* والتاني برضو يؤدي إلى حي تيري.
* كنبة الدماعة مليانة خواجات.. وشباكهم مليانة أقوان!
* تيري قطع الشبك.. وقطع قبلها القلب!
* واحد تفحيط والتاني بالراس شديد.
* حمام العرضة الشمالية في بيت الطاعة.
* أجمل نمة وصلتني من الحبيب الصفوة فاروق أبو جوة بعنوان (جوة إستادكم نحن أسيادكم).
* (إتجلي الزعيم كبس الزبون في دارو.. مسمارين حديد أكرم زبونو الزارو.. لمن كسح تيري ما شافو غير إعصارو)!
* (الطيب وِحِل وحلة بُطان بتباروا.. قلنا لكم تيري مُر.. أخير تخلوا هزارو.. ما صدقتوا قول لمن كوتكم نارو.. ما قطع الزلط لكنو شفتوا غبارو.. في داركم بصم دبّل كمان مسمارو)!
* (مضروب الزبون ضرباً حلال ومتنّى.. ما كضبنا يوم قلنا لك إنت أستنى.. فراسنا النجوم وقت الرماح تتنى.. أب رزقة انفزر.. بالخوفة ساكت جنّ).
* (مالك يا وصيف الليلة ماخد صنّة.. بي غلب الزعيم ما ليك سنين تتمنى.. طبق الحنة حار ومعانا مافي محنة.. ويا صفر الوطن فيكَ إتمحنّا).
* (مسمارين نصاح يا اخونا دي التصبيرة.. نجاك الكريم من شر هزيمة كبيرة.. مشوارك معانا دايما مسافتو قصيرة.. ما زدناك كتير راعينا حق الجيرة).
* (مالين الصحف بالراجمات و ذخيرة.. و جوه المستطيل الحالة ديمة مريرة.. انسوهوا الزعيم الغالي سمح السيرة.. أمسكوا في الصبر إمكن تفكوا الحيرة).
* تاني قولوا ما طولنا ما اتغلبنا في إستادنا!
* علماً أن الزعيم أمضى 22 عاماً متتالية من دون خسارة أمام البدون في إستاد الخرطوم.
* من زمن حاتم محمد أحمد.
* بدلوا الملعب.. وبدلوا المدرب.. وبدولوا الفريق.. وبدلوا المجلس.. والأمر ما اختلف!
* مريخ شاخور منصور.
* وهلال السوباط إحباط!
* المريخ بالسيف.. والهلال بدون درقة!
* المريخ عندو طبنجة.. والمدعوم بدون ساتر!
* ضربة ترخي السعر.. أبو عشرين بقى أبو اتنين!
* ماركة السيفين.
* الزبون.. دوام مدفون!
* انتصارات الزعيم على المدعوم أصبحت (عادات وتقاليد)!
* أي تشكيلة بتقضي الغرض!
* بمجلس بدون مجلس.. بملعب وبدون ملعب.
* التوالي الثالث.
* النية تتجه إلى تكرار ثمانية ماجد أبو جنزير.
* مشروع متوالية حمراء جديدة، يجدد بها السيد المريخ فواصل التاريخ.
* تاني ما بنسألكم لاعبين وين.
* السؤال عازين تتغلبوا في ياتو إستاد؟
* في الخرطوم.. نحن النجوم.
* في إستادكم.. أسيادكم!
* في المريخ نحن التاريخ!
* في دار الرياضة نحن السيادة والريادة!
* وراكم والزمن طويل.. إستاد إستاد.. مدينة مدينة.. زنقة زنقة!
* آخر خبر: القمة حمراء بلون (البل)




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• رسميًا.. راموس خارج كتيبة إسبانيا في اليورو المقرر انطلاقها في 11 يونيو
• الزمالك يصعق المصري البورسعيدي في مباراة الدراما والإثارة التحكيمية 
• منتخب إيطاليا يتلقى الجرعة الثانية من لقاح كورونا تأهبا لبطولة اليورو
• تقرير صحفي فرنسي: زين الدين زيدان على رادار يوفنتوس ومنتخب فرنسا 
• الكرواتي ماريو ماندزوكيتش يوجه رسالة وداع لجماهير نادي ميلان الايطالي
• ريال مدريد وبرشلونة في التصنيف الثاني بقرعة دوري الأبطال لموسم 2021-2022
• الفرنسي كانتونا يطالب بمنح جماهير كرة القدم حق المشاركة في ملكية الأندية
• رابطة المدربين في إنجلترا تختار جوارديولا كأفضل مدرب هذا الموسم
• الإمارات تثقل شباك الأردن بخماسية وديا.. والتعادل يحسم العراق وطاجيكستان
• بيل على رأس قائمة ويلز لأمم أوروبا .. إيقاف الدوري المغربي لأسبوعين
• الاسباني إنييجو مارتينيز، مدافع أتلتيك بيلباو يقرر عدم المشاركة في اليورو
• تأكيد إقامة كأس السوبر الإيطالي بين إنتر ميلان و يوفنتوس في السعودية
• ماجواير: المركز الثاني لا يكفي .. رومانو: ألابا أول صفقات ريال مدريد الصيفية
• جوارديولا يودع الارجنتيني بالدموع ويقول: أجويرو على أبواب برشلونة
• جوندوجان: مباراة تشيلسي الأهم في مسيرتنا .. كوفاسيتش: لا نخشى مانشستر سيتي
• نوير: جيلنا الأنجح في تاريخ بايرن .. أزبيليكويتا: فخور بالعودة لتمثيل إسبانيا
• إنريكي: أنصح راموس بالأنانية .. ميرور: تشيلسي ينسحب من صفقة هالاند




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  مباراة مؤجلة


* ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (-- : --) حي الوادي نيالا 16:00  الملاعب  الخرطوم


..................................................

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 29


* الاتحاد (-- : --) العين 20:00  KSA  الذهاب 2-1


* الاتفاق (-- : --) الرائد 20:00  KSA  الذهاب 3-2


* الفتح (-- : --) القادسية 20:00  KSA  الذهاب 1-1


* الوحدة (-- : --) النصر 20:00  KSA  الذهاب 1-3


* أبها (-- : --) الأهلي 20:00  KSA  الذهاب 0-3


* الباطن (-- : --) ضمك 20:00  KSA  الذهاب 0-2





——————————————

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_المصري  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24


* الإسماعيلي (2 : 1) مصر المقاصة
* الزمالك (3 : 2) المصري البورسعيدي
#ترتيب_الدوري_المصري : الزمالك (54) الأهلي (41) المصري (39) سموحة (35) بيراميدز (34) 

——————————————




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*‎أسبوع حافل بالكؤوس

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدافي الدوريات الخمسة الكبرى 

و الحذاء الذهبي من نصيب ليفاندوسكي


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جدول ترتيب الدوري السوداني الممتاز 2020 - 2021م، تبقت مباراة واحدة للفترة الأولى بدورينا اليوم بين #المريخ و #حي_الوادي نيالا في الساعة الرابعة عصراً على إستاد الخرطوم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نادي المريخ يجري مرانه الرئيسي في القلعة الحمراء امس إستعداداً لمواجهة حي الوادي نيالا اليوم


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قبل مباراة اليوم نذكركم بموقف الفريقين في الدوري السوداني الممتاز 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*                             المريخ  يتاهب لعبور الوادي وتأمين الصدارة لتأكيد الجدارة                         
يخوض المريخ في الرابعة من عصر اليوم بملعب حليم شداد مباراة مؤجلة من  الدورة الأولى أمام نادي "حي الوادي نيالا" حيث يسعي من خلالها المريخ  للانقضاض علي الصدارة ودخول النصف الثاني للموسم بمعنويات عالية. 
فريق حي الوادي نيالا الذي يحتل المركز السابع في روليت الدوري بفارق  "14" نقطة عن المريخ (ثاني الترتيب بفارق الأهداف عن الهلال) سيسعي لعرقلة  المريخ ووقف الأفراح الحمراء. 

المواجهات السابقة بين الفريقين توضح أن حي الوادي ليس بالفريق السهل و  يجب الحذر منه، فقد التقى الفريقان سبع مرات انتصر الزعيم في أربع مباريات،  وخسر مرة واحدة وتعادل في مبارتين.

الأحمر يدخل اللقاء بمعنويات عالية بعد انتصاره علي غريمه التقليدي  الهلال بهدفين نظيفين، انتصار جاء تأكيدا لسيطرة المريخ المستمرة علي  مباريات الديربي منذ العام 1932م، ومن خلال مباراة اليوم تأمل جماهير  المريخ في انتصار جديد يريح الاعصاب ويجعل الطريق للحصول للبطولة الرابعة  تواليا ممهدا. 

 هذا ومن المتوقع حدوث تعديلات في شكل الفريق والأسماء التي ستشارك بسبب  الإجهاد الكبير للفريق في المباراة السابقة وبحسب تصريحات متداولة  للانجليزي لي كلارك فإنه سيدفع بتشكيله مختلفة في مباراة اليوم.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الريد كتل



 محمد أبو العز 
 قالوا دا سحر !
* إنتهت القمة بفوز المريخ على الند المزعوم لكن رغم الإنتصار لم ترضي نتيجة المباراة طموحاتنا كمريخاب !
* إستحق الزعيم الإنتصار على هلال العرضة شمال لأنه عمل لذلك النصر و كان لاعبوه الأكثر إصراراً على تحقيق الفوز .
* لم يوفق المريخ كثيراً في مباراة الأحد رغم أفضليته و لم يحالف الحظ نجوم المريخ و إلا لكانوا دكوا شباك ذلك الخصم المتهالك بنصف درزن من الأهداف .
* فوت تيري الحريف فرصة كبيرة لدخول التاريخ من عبر بوابة الخصم الذي يدعي نديته للمريخ بإضاعته لعدد من الفرص المضمونة التي كانت كفيله بإلحاق هزيمة تسير على ذكرها الركبان !
* فقد سيد البلد الأصلي قرابة العشرة لاعبين منهم بداعي الإيقاف الظالم و آخرين بسبب الإصابة و حضر المريخ بمن حضر .
* غاب التش و الصيني و كردمان بداعي الإصابة كما أبعد الإنجليزي ( الشاطر ) كلارك روبرت الثلاثي الموقوفين ظلماً من القائمة و غاب منجد و ضياء الدين و بانغا،و حضر المريخ بقوة .
* غاب بيبو و كان طبنجة عند حسن الظن به فقد صال و جال و أتم الواجب كما هو مطلوب .
* صدق من قال أي حداشر بضربوا الزبون .
* صور بعض من إعلامي الهلال لجماهير ناديهم المتهالك أن فريقهم هو الأفضل و أنه الأعلى كعباً و صاحب الأرقام القياسية و كلها من وحي خيالهم المريض !
* صوروا من ملعبهم كأنه أولدترافورد و قاموا بتأليف الروايات و القصص عن بطولاتهم و جحيم ملعبهم لذلك قاموا بتحويل المباراة من شيخ الإستادات لخوفهم من المصير الذي لازمهم في آخر اللقاءات !
* في الخرطوم في إستادكم نحنا أسيادكم 
* هنا ولا هناك في النهاية إهتزت الشِباك .
* تيري الفتاك نجم الشُباك .
* لا يُمكن بالتأكيد حصر هذا الإنجاز على لاعبٍ معيّنٍ ونسيان العمل الفني الكبير من كلارك روبرت و بقية أفراد الجهاز الفني ، كما لا يُمكن أيضاً إغفال تأثير صلاح نمر و اديلي و عمار طيفور ( الخواجة الأسمر ) والحريف توني على الفريق خصوصاً من الناحية الذهنية .
* أضاف عمار طيفور ( الخواجة الأسمر ) قيمة فنية و معنوية وذهنية كبيرة لاعب يلعب بعقل كبير وهذه هي ميزة اللاعب الذي وجد التأسيس الجيد الذي بكل تأكيد طور من موهبته العالية .
* الخواجة الأسمر يمتلك كاريزما مميزة كان يفتقدها المريخ و هو مكسب كبير بكل تأكيد،وجوده في قائمة الفريق يشعرك بالإطمئنان يصنع الفارق .
* شكراً الأستاذ عوض رمرم على الهدية القيمة و أنت تدعم المريخ بهذا الجوهرة فليس بغريب أيها المريخي الصميم .
* الدور الذي لعبه كلارك في تفعيله للجهة اليسرى للمريخ و الدفعة المعنوية التي قدمها للصغير طبنجة كان لها مفعول السحر على أداء الأخير،حيث أنه لعب بكل ثقة و ثبات و كان سداً منيعاً أمام لاعبي الخصم .
* كلارك عرف قدرات لاعبيه و لعب عليها بشكل أكثر من ممتاز،كما إستغل اللياقة العالية للاعبي المريخ بصورة أكثر من ممتازة و عمل على خلق المساحات في الهلال و الضغط عليه عند الإرسال الطويل و ساعد في ذلك الشوارع العريضة عند المدعوم و السرعة العالية لتيري و توني و الجزولي .
* صانع اللعب المتأخر ( تحويل الدفاع إلى هجوم بكرة طويلة ) كلارك كان يعتمد على صنع المرتدات السريعة من خلال ضغط منضبط في مناطق الخصم العالية لقطع الكرة و التراجع السريع عند الفقدان .
* تظهر هنا أهمية طيفور في لعب الكرة الطويلة من منطقه المريخ إلى مناطق المدعوم في المساحة للاعب فارغ في الأغلب يكون توني أو تيري .
* دقة طيفور في لعب الكرة الطويلة وتفاهمه سواء مع تيري أو توني كانت نقطة ارتكاز في استراتيجية كلارك الهجومية مع المريخ في مباراة الهلال .
* إستخدام توني كمحطة للبناء الهجومي  كان واضحاً لما يمتلكه النيجيري الحريف من إمكانيات مهولة سمحت للمدرب الشاطر بإسغلالها جيداً لمصلحة المريخ .
* توني  كان قادر على الاحتفاظ بالكرة تحت الضغط والتأكد من عدم خروجها إلا بوجود خيار تمرير متاح لعدم قطعها من المنافس بسهولة .
* كما أنه يساعد في تحريك زملائه ومشاركتهم في اللعب بكرات قصيرة مع وسط الملعب أو الأطراف
* إختلف شكل المريخ تماماً مع الإنجليزي .
* الإنجليزي الفنان كسب الرهان .
* نيجيريا منبع الإبداع .
* دائماً ما تجود نيجيريا بالنجوم الذين يدعمون تألق المريخ و تفوقه فقد جادت لنا من قبل بالراحل إيداهور الذي أسر قلوبنا و مازالت ذكراه بيننا و عادت مرة أخرى لتقدم القاتل البارد كليتشي أوسنوا الذي صال و جال بشعار المريخ العظيم .
* كيف لا تجود بلاد الهوسا و الفلاتر و الإيبوا و اليوريا بأمثال توني و إديلي و هي منبع الفرح الأحمر و مكمن سعادة كل المريخاب،حيث صال المريخ في أراضيها و عاد إلى أرض الوطن متأبطاً الكأس الأغلى و الأجمل الذي جعلنا نتباهى به أمام الجميع .
* نيجيريا في القلب دوماً .
* المحافظة على الثنائي النيجيري و على الخواجة الأسمر عمار طيفور أمر ضروري .
* سوداكال جاييك ما نسيتك !
* أوعى تفتكر نحن ناسينك .
* ولا مفتكر هزيمة الهلال تعني تراجعنا عن رميك في سلة المهملات القذرة ؟!
* تبقى واهم !
* الطبيعي هو أن ينتصر الزعيم .
* لا يوجد مكان لك بين الصفوة حتى لو جبت الماما أفريكا .
* إنت ما بتشبه المريخاب في شئ .

 مدرجات الريد كتل 

* مازال البحث جارياً عن الشارة المفقودة !
* يمكن للإخوة في الهلال الإستعانة ب جاك ( كلب بوليس ) ليكشف لهم مكان الشارة !
* فقد الغربال الشخص الممول الذي كان يشعر بمكانه دون أن ينظر إليه لذلك غاب و إختفى و خفت بريقه !
* إختار الرحيل بمحض إرادته و بدل النجاح بالفشل !
* لم يجد حلواني بالهلال فالحلواني واحد في السودان .
* هذا ما زرعته يا كابتن فعليك أن تحصده الآن .
* الهلال قبل الكورة تضامن مع غزة بعد الكورة غزة تضامنت مع الهلال !
* هسه عبد المهيمن ذنبو شنووو ؟!
* آخ يا تيري لو كان ركزت كان قفلوا النادي دا و ريحونا .
* قاعدين تمامة عدد لا كأس لا بطولة و شايلين مساحة في الفاضي و عاملين لي روحهم قومة و قعدة كضابة ساي،الله يسامحك يا سيف .
* الطاهر يونس ذلك الوجه الذي دائماً ما يذكرني بدعاية ( لاع¤شكري ) ما قام بكتابته على صفحته الشخصية ينم عن عدم إحترامه للمنصب الذي يجلس عليه و يظُن أنه قد أساء للمريخ بهذا القول الذي الساقط يشبهه تماماً !
* نفس النهج إنتهجه عمر النقي و صلاح !!
* هسه يسحروا ليكم شنو ؟!
* منو عندكم يستاهل يسحرهوا أبو عشرين و لا عبد الرازق ولا إرنق و لا بوغبا ولا منو ؟!
* إنتو مسحورين خلقه يسحروا ليكم شنو ؟!
* يا سحارين .
* الفيك بدِربو .
* السحر و الشعوذة هذه هي أفعالهم و كلنا يعلم ذلك و لا ننسى فوزي المرضي الذي قالها على قناة النيل الأزرق أما الملأ ( دائرتها كورة و لا أنطنه ) أول مرة نعرف معنى كلمة أنطون كانت من فوزي !!
* الغريبة اليوم داك كان يوم البمبان !
* بالقرآن مريخنا مصان .
* خلاص نسمي تيري السحار !
* قالوا الأنطون جاب القوون !
* المريخ يمارس السحر الحلال يا هذا كما فعل تيري و توني و عمار و نمر و باقي الكتيبة الحمراء .
* السحر التاني بتعرفوا إنتو .
* ( وليد الما طيب ) هو نفس الحكم الذي تسبب في إيقاف العقرب حينما شهد زوراً و كذب و بكى و أعلن إعتزاله التحكيم حتى تمت معاقبة بكري في محاولة لقتل موهبته و تدميره كروياً و نفسياً !
* نفس الزول !
* المحرش ما بكاتل .
* متى يتم تطبيق العدالة في الدوري السوداني ؟
* غياب الضمير و ممارسة الإنحياز السافر سِمات لجان الإتحاد العام للفساد .
* لكن لم تصمد تلك الممارسات أمام مريخ الثوار الأحرار .
* تيري الثائر أرجل راجل .
* كتب أيمن كبوش  في عموده ( أفياء )عن فريقه قال : ( خوازيق البلد زادت ) .
* زادوا خازوقين .
* خوازيق و مخوزقين .
* الحمدلله الإقتنعتوا .
* اللهم لا تخوزقنا يارب العالمين .
* قالوا بوي إنهار  و عبد الرازق إستفرغ بين الشوطين !!
* والله صاح .
* تحمدو الله إنّو إنهار،عينو في تير و توني و عمار .
* إستفراغ الطيب عبد الرازق دا كلكم عارفين السبب .
* هسه الجري الجراهو وراء تيري دا ما بخليهو يستفرغ .
* هو جري نُصاح ؟!
* تيري السفاح .
* شكيتك لي الله يا تيري قلبت للولد بطنو !
* هسه ناس لجنة الإنحياز كان لقوا ليهم سبب و وقفوك من النشاط !
* ديل متسببين .
* جنس غايتو .
* أبت اللجنة المنظمة إلا أن تحدد موعد لمباراة المريخ و الوادي بعد 24 ساعة فقط من لقاء القمة في مؤامرة خبيثة لتعطيل البطل !
* عادي ممكن يلعبوا المريخ مباراتين في اليوم طالما هناك تابع لا يستطيع الدفاع عن فريقه !
* المجلس  المعزول غاية في الضعف و الإنكسار !
* لا تفريط في نقاط مباراة الوادي نيالا .
* النقاط كاملة نقطة نقطة .
* مباراة اليوم أكثر أهمية من سابقتها فالحذر واجب .
* لن يغيب الإستخفاف بالمريخ من قبل اللجنة المنظمة في ظل وجود سوداكال .
* و سيتم ممارسة الترصد في مباراة اليوم من قبل لجنة التحكيم لتعطل تفوق المريخ و تعويض المدعوم !
* أصبحنا نتوقع السيناريوهات القذر لللجان الإتحاد الفاسد .
* الرابعة عصراً بإستاد الخرطوم موعد إنطلاقة المباراة .
* سنشهد تشكيلة مختلفة مع ثبات بعد العناصر هذا ما أتوقعه .
* لا تفريط .
* الجمايكي الحاصل عليهو شنوووو ؟!
* أتمنى مشاهدة سيف الدمازين يلعب و يسجل ليكون دعامة حقيقية لهجوم المريخ رفقة تيري و نوح .
* قطار المريخ دور و تاني مافي وقفة .
* القطار دور حديدو .
* مريخ الإنجليزي خطير يا عزيزي .
* مساطب الريد كتل : نمشى معاك..ونبقى وراك..عشان نحميك .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يجري مرانه الختامي لمواجهة حي الوادي وسط إحتفال جماهيري كبير




أجرى المريخ بملعبه بأمدرمان عند الرابعة من عصر الإثنين  مرانه الختامي لمباراة حي الوادي نيالا المؤجلة منذ الدورة الأولى لبطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز وسط حضور وإحتفال جماهيري بعد الفوز في قمة الأحد، وعمل الجهاز الفني بقيادة الإنجليزي لي كلارك وطاقمه المعاون على إراحة العناصر التي خاضت لقاء الأمس، حيث قام المعد البدني المصري إسلام جمال بوضع برنامج تدريبي لهذه المجموعة إشتمل على الإحماء، بينما ركز على بقية اللاعبين الذين خضعوا لتدريبات بدنية واللعب بالكرة، ويواجه المريخ نادي حي الوادي نيالا في الرابعة من عصر الثلاثاء بملعب إستاد الخرطوم باحثاً عن تحقيق الإنتصار للإنفراد بصدارة الدوري السوداني الممتاز، وعقب المران إحتفل اللاعبين مع جمهور والتراس النادي الذي شكل حضوراً قوياً في مران الفريق بعد ان قاموا ببث الحماس والإحتفال مع اللاعبين والجهاز الفني، وعقب المران قام قطب المريخ الشاب ورئيس قطاع الشباب الأستاذ عزالدين حسين فضل بتكريم نجم الفريق سيف الدين مالك تيري بعد تألقه في مباراة القمة وأحرازه لثنائية الفوز.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ vs حي الوادي نيالا



الثلاثاء 25-5-2021م

 4:00 عصراً

 إستاد الخرطوم

 بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز

 قناة الملاعب الرياضية








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حامل اللقب يواجه “الوادي” بنيّة الانفراد بالصدارة.
 





تُختَتَم مباريات الدورة الأولى من الدوري الممتاز في نسخته السادسة  والعشرين في الرابعة من عصر اليوم الثلاثاء على أرضية “إستاد الخرطوم” في  لقاء مؤجل بين “المريخ” و”حي الوادي – نيالا”.
ويطمح حامل اللقب في الاستفادة من الحالة المعنوية العالية بعد الفوز  على الغريم التقليدي “الهلال” والتساوي معه في عدد النقاط “34” نقطة، ويسعى  الأحمر خلال جولة اليوم لخطف الصدارة قبل بداية النصف الثاني من الموسم.
في المقابل يملك “حي الوادي” في رصيده “23” نقطة في المركز الخامس من  الترتيب العام ويسعى للمنافسة على المراكز المؤهلة للتمثيل الإفريقي.
وقد وصف الإنجليزي “لي كلارك” مدرب “المريخ” المواجهة بالصعبة مشيراً  إلى أن الجهاز الفني قرر إجراء تغيرات واسعة في التشكيلة التي ظهرت خلال  جولة القمة.
#سبورتاق.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ يوالي إعداده الجاد وينازل الشعلة مساء الأربعاء 

أجرى شباب المريخ حصة تدريبية صباح اليوم الثلاثاء بملعب الفاشر الكبير، وذلك ضمن معسكرهم المقام بمدينة الفاشر حاضرة ولاية شمال دارفور، و إستمر المران زهاء الساعتين ركز خلاله الجهاز الفني علي تدريبات التركيز وتدريبات متنوعة بالكرة، 
وينتظر أن يؤدي الفريق اولى تجاربه الودية أمام فريق الشعلة أحد أندية الدرجة الثانية بالفاشر وذلك مساء الغد بملعب النقعة.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مأمون أبوشيبة

دعوات المظلومين أسقطت الهلال

* للمرة الثالثة على التوالي يسقط الهلال في الديربي أمام المريخ..
* في الموسم الفائت (موسم الكورونا) سقط الهلال مرتين في الدوري أمام المريخ..
* في الدور الأول خسر الهلال بهدفي رمضان عجب ولم تكتمل المباراة بعد شغب جماهير الهلال..
* في الدور الثاني سقط الهلال بهدف السماني الصاوي في مباراة الكورونا التي لعبت بدون جمهور..
* وأمس الأول سقط الهلال في مباراة الدور الأول لهذا الموسم بهدفي سيف تيري..
* في الثلاث مباريات اهتزت شباك الهلال بخمسة أهداف نظيفة لأن الهدف الوحيد الذي سجله أطهر الطاهر من ركلة جزاء في مباراة البمبان ضاع قانونياً بجريمة الشغب..
* الأهلة محتارين أمام هذه الانتصارات المتلاحقة التي يحققها عليهم المريخ رغم أن المريخ يعيش في أسوأ وضع إداري منذ تأسيسه قبل 93 عاماً.
* الأهلة محتارين كيف ينهزمون باستمرار أمام المريخ رغم الفارق الهائل في القدرات المالية بين مجلس السوباط الذي أتى به شداد ومجلس سوداكال المتآكل المتناحر والضعيف القدرات المالية والذي يفرضه شداد بالقوة على أهل المريخ..
* الأهلة محتارين كيف ظفر المريخ بالدوري الفائت رغم الانحياز السافر والخسيس من قبل اتحاد مشجعي الهلال الذي فرض اكمال منافسة الدوري في العاصمة ليجنب الهلال اداء ست مباريات ملتهبة من الدور الاول في الولايات ووقتها كان المريخ قد أكمل مبارياته في الولايات عدا واحدة بل تمت برمجة كل مباريات الهلال على ملعبه عدا القليل..
* قبل ضربة السماني الصاوي مارس الهلال أقبح وأقذر عملية تواطؤ ضد المريخ بالتأثير على لاعبيه الأساسيين أبوعشرين ورمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد ودفع أموال طائلة لهم مستغلاً فشل سوداكال في حماية وتأمين اللاعبين وبذريعة فترة السماح..
* وكان يمكن للمريخ أن يضرب الهلال بشكوى تواطؤ ضد الهلال لدفع أموال للاعبيه قبل نهاية منافسة الدوري ولقاء القمة ولكن إدارة المريخ الفاشلة لم تلعبها صاح.. وأنا أكيد إن الأمر إذا كان قد وصل الفيفا لوقع الهلال في جنحة الأخلاقيات واللعب النظيف.. علماً إن الفيفا بمادة السماح قصد انتقال اللاعب من اتحاد إلى اتحاد وليس داخل اتحاد واحد وبين ناديين لا زالا يتنافسان في الملعب..
* أتي شداد بالثري السوباط للهلال وفرض استمرارية المخرب والمفلس سوداكال في السيطرة على المريخ رغم أنف كل أهل المريخ وجماهيره..
* وبسبب الفاشل سوداكال فقد المريخ هدافه الأول محمد عبدالرحمن وفقد حارسه الأول أبوعشرين ليذهبا لقمة سائغة للهلال.. وفقد جهود رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد..
* وبسبب الفاشل سوداكال فقد المريخ العديد من اللاعبين بإصابات كبيرة لأن الفريق ولحوالي عام كامل لم يكن به معد بدني متخصص..
* حقيقة لم أتوقع فوز المريخ الأخير على الهلال لأسباب كثيرة..
* أولاً.. حرمان المريخ من جهود رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس بالمؤامرة القذرة والخسيسة من قبل لجان مشجعي الهلال في الاتحاد الذين عطلوا اصدار العقوبة الجائرة والمبالغ فيها حتى شهر فبراير ليستمر ايقاف اللاعبين حتى شهر يوليو لتصل فترة الايقاف الفعلية إلى 8 أشهر.. وبخبث شديد انقصت لجنة تعاونية العقوبة من 6 أشهر إلى 5 أشهر حتى لا ترفع العقوبة بالاسترحام لأن اللائحة تمنع الاسترحام لأقل من 6 أشهر!!
* ثانياً.. حرمان المريخ من التسجيلات الأخيرة حتى لا يدعم صفوفه بحارس مرمى بعد فقدان أبوعشرين..
* ثالثا.. تحول قوة المريخ الغربال وأبوعشرين للهلال..
* رابعاً.. فقدان رمانة الفريق التش الذي لعب دوراً كبيراً في الفوز بالدوري الفائت.. هذا إلى جانب فقدان جهود لاعب المحور الصلد الصيني..
* خامساً.. الانحياز المضحك من قبل الاتحاد للهلال بتحويل مباراة القمة من الخرطوم لاستاد الهلال لأن الهلالاب مصابين بعقدة من استاد الخرطوم!!
* سادساً.. توقعنا بتعيين حكم منحاز للهلال لإدارة القمة..
* مع كل هذا الانحياز للهلال والاستهداف للمريخ من قبل اتحاد مشجعي الهلال كان الأهلة ضامنين الفوز على المريخ.. ولهذا تسببت هذه الخسارة في صدمة شديدة لهم..
* انتصار المريخ احسبه جاء بدعوات المظلومين.. فالاتحاد وشداد بالغوا في ظلم واستهداف المريخ..
* والاستهداف مستمر ببرمجة مباراة دورية للمريخ اليوم بعد ساعات من لقاء القمة!!

زمن إضافي
* الجديد في الأمر اعتقاد الأهلة إن الفاشل سوداكال عنده كجور!!
* وقالوا إن استمرارية سوداكال في السيطرة على المريخ رغم أنف كل أهل المريخ وجماهيره سببه الكجور!!
* وحتى المحلل عمر النقي قيل إنه تحدث في التلفزيون ملمحاً لوجود كجور!!
* بعد أن أصبح الفاشل سوداكال كابوساً للهلالاب  أتوقع أن يتحركوا تجاه شداد ويطلبون منه ازاحة هذا السوداكال من إدارة المريخ!!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في لفتة بارعة الدكتور محمد النعيم يحفز الثنائي الشاب




تكريم انيق من قروب احباب واصحاب وبمساهمة مقدرة من ابن النادي الدكتور محمد النعيم تم تكريم اللاعبان محمد المصطفي وطبنجة 

عقب تكريم الثنائي تحدث كابتن بكري المدينة مشيدا بالتكريم وشكر القروب ممثلا في دكتور محمد النعيم ووعد ببزل الجهد من اجل اسعاد الجماهير العظيمة 

يمتد الشكر لقطب المريخ  عادل محمد نور الذي ترك عمله وحضر من اجل تسليم الحافز للثنائي










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						“كاف”: المريخ كسر حاجز عدم الفوز في استاد الهلال بعد”20â€³ عامًا 

  المريخ




الخرطوم: باج نيوز
آخر انتصار للمريخ على استاد الهلال يعود للعام 2001.
سلّط موقع الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم الضوء على”ديربي أم درمان”  والذي انتهى لصالح المريخ بعد فوزه بهدفين دون ردٍ على الهلال، ضمن مباريات  الدورة الأولى من الدوري السوداني الممتاز.



وقال  موقع”كاف”، إنّ المريخ تمكّن من كسر حاجز عدم الفوز في مواجهات “ديربي أم  درمان” المقامة على ستاد الهلال ضمن بطولة الدوري الممتاز والذي استمر لمدة  20 عامًا.
وأوضح أنّ آخر انتصار للمريخ على ستاد الهلال للعام 2001. كما يعتبر  الفوز هو الثالث توالياً للمريخ على الهلال في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.
وأشار موقع الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم إلى أنّ الخسارة التي تعرض لها  الهلال تعتبر هي الأولى له في موسم 2020-2021 ، بعد فوزه في 10 مباريات  وتعادله في اربع. في الوقت الذي احتفظ فيه المريخ بسجله خالياً من الهزائم  بعشرة انتصارات وأربعة تعادلات.



ورفع المريخ رصيده من النقاط إلى”34â€³ نقطة متساويًا مع الهلال، وسيخوض مباراة مؤجلة أمام حي الوادي نيالا، الثلاثاء.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ يلتقي الجهاز الفني ومدير الكرة يسلمهم حوافز الفوز بالقمة في حضوره




إلتقى رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي السيد آدم سوداكال بمكتبه بالخرطوم في الثامنة من مساء الإثنين الجهاز الفني للمريخ ممثل في المدرب الإنجليزي لي كلارك و المعد البدني المصري إسلام جمال والأستاذ أيمن يماني محلل الأداء بالنادي، وقام مدير الكرة بالنادي خلال الإجتماع بتسليم الجهاز الفني حافز الفوز على الهلال في قمة الأحد.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ المنتشي بالفوز في القمة يواجه حي الوادي نيالا بإستاد الخرطوم في تمام الساعة الرابعة عصرا في آخر مباريات الدورة الأولي لبطولة الدوري الممتاز .

المريخ يبحث عن الفوز والإنفراد بالصدارة وله من النقاط 34 متساويا مع الهلال في صدارة المنافسة ،  حي الوادي يبحث هو الآخر عن الفوز والتقدم في سلم الترتيب وللوادي نيالا 23 نقطة في المركز الخامس .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**وكفى* 



 *إسماعيل حسن* 
 *أنفرح نحن أم الهلالاب* 
* نعم فاز المريخ على وصيف دنيانا أمس، بهدفين زي السم.. وانتزع الصدارة عن جدارة.. ولكن...... 
* لن أكذبكم القول.. أنا شخصياً - والعياذ بالله من أنا - في غاية الحزن رغم هذا الفوز مستحق.. المصحوب بعرض رائع.. وأداء (تنجليزي) مدروس.. 
* حزين لأن المريخ وجد فرصة تأريخية ليحسم الشوط الأول وحده، برباعية، إن لم تكن خماسية، أو سداسية..
* مدافعو الهلال الستة، وحارسهم أبو اتنين، كانوا في قمة التواضع..... (راقدين رز)... وأي هجمة للمريخ كان يمكن أن تنتهي بهدف لولا الشفقة والتسرع وسوء الحظ أحياناً، وكذلك لولا تواضع السماني الصاوي في هذا الشوط، وقتله لعدد من الهجمات ببطء غريب..
* عموماً أضاع المريخ فرصة تاريخية لتحقيق فوز تاريخي على نده..
* نجوم الهلال حاولوا طوال الشوطين التأثير على حكم المباراة طمعاً في ضربات جزاء وهمية على نحو ما كانوا ينالوها في العهد البائد، الله لا عادو.... ولكن الحكم له التحية، كان يقظاً وشجاعاً في التعامل مع جميع الحالات، ولولا تغاضيه عن ضربة جزاء مستحقة للمريخ ارتكبت مع سيف تيري داخل الخط أمام أعينه، وبعض الحالات تكرم بها على الهلال شفقة عليه، لمنحناه نجومية المباراة.. كذلك حكما الخطين كانا يقظين في التعامل مع كل حالات التسلل هنا وهناك.. إلا في بعضها.. 
* محمد المصطفى اجتاز الامتحان بامتياز.. وأنقذ مرماه من فرصتين..
* مع أن هنالك إجماع على أن عمار طيفور هو نجم المباراة، إلا أنني أرى أن طبنجه هو النجم الأول، ثم أديلي... ونمر، وارجعوا إلى الإعادة لتتأكدوا من كلامي صحة رأيي.. 
* توني بدأ مستهتراً قبل أن يجدّ في منتصف الشوط الأول، ويصنع هدف الأمان لتيري بعكسية متقنة، ترجمها الأخير هدفاً رأسياً على يسار حارس الهلال "أبو اتنين" ..
* ختاماً.... كل نجوم المريخ أمس كانوا أبطالاً.. وعند الموعد.. 
* حتى الذين بدأوا المباراة متواضعين بعض الشيء، اختلف أداؤهم في الشوط الثاني إيجاباً.. وتسيدوا الملعب مع زملائهم طولاً وعرضاً، وكان واضحاً على أداء جميع الفرسان، والطريقة التي لعبوا بها، والثقة التي تحلوا بها، أن معسكر القاهرة أفادهم جداً..
* بهذا الفوز يجلس زعيم الأندية السودانية لا حدها، على كرسي الصدارة، متساوياً مع وصيفه الدائم في النقاط، متفوقاً عليه في المواجهة المباشرة، مع مباراة مؤجلة أمام حي الوادي نيالا لو كسبها، يفك ارتباط النقاط بينه وبين الهلال بفارق ثلاث نقاط لصالحه..
*سطور متفرقة عن المباراة..* 
* لولا حكمة صلاح نمر والسماني، لنجح نجوم الهلال في قيادة المباراة إلى الإلغاء.. وذلك حين اعتدى لاعبٌ منهم على لاعب المريخ وهو على الأرض، بعد أن احتسب الحكم فاولاً لصالح الهلال.. أديلي هاج وماج على لاعب الهلال، واعتدى عليه عدد من نجوم الهلال، وحاول أن يرد الصاع صاعين لولا تدخل نمر والصاوي والجزولي والحيلولة بينه وبين أن يمنح نجوم الهلال الفرصة لحدوث شغب ينتهي بإلغاء المباراة... صحي من خلا عادتو قلّت سعادتو... لقوا جمهورم مافي.. قالوا يفرتقوها هم.. 
* قلتها من قبل،، وأقولها اليوم... في عهد ثورة الحرية والسلام والعدالة، تاني صافرات ظالمة نهي... وفوز الهلال بأمر التحكيم نهي.... والحصول على الممتاز بدون وجه حق نهي.... تاني الميدان يا حميدان.. 
* المريخ (العمل الصالح)، حرمته لجنة الانضباط مع سبق الإصرار والترصد، من خدمات عجب وحمو وبخيت ظلماً.. فعوضه الله له الحمد والشكر، بنجوم لا يقلون عنهم... طبنجة والأمريكي ووجدي..
* أشعلت النار يا عمار في القلوب الزرقاء...
* تيري من الصعب أن نجد عبارات وصفات توفيه حقه..
* تسلم البطن الجابتك يا سيف المريخ... فقد أكدت أن المبلغ الذي طلبته لتجديد عقدك، أبداً ما كتير عليك..
* تخيلوا بالله عليكم لو أن التش تش كان مشاركاً أمس.. 
* نسأل الله اكتمال شفائه، وعودته السريعة لمواصلة العزف على الكفر..
* نصيحتي لمجلس المريخ "المنتهية ولايته"، أن يسارع اليوم قبل الغد، للجلوس مع كلارك، لتكملة التفاصيل المتعلقة بعقده... وكذلك عمار طيفور. 
* اللهم لا شماتة.. لا أبو عشرين فرق معانا، وأضاف للهلال شي.. ولا الغربال أثر علينا، وأفاد فريقه الجديد...!!
* للمرة الثانية يعود زميلنا حاتم التاج، ويعلق بعد غيبة طويلة على مباراتين للمريخ.. إحداهما أفريقية أمام إنيمبا النيجيري وكسبناها بثلاثية نظيفة نالها تيري بعد عرض رائع، والثانية أمام الهلال أمس، وكسبناها بهدفين نظيفين نالهما تيري نفسه بعد عرض أروع..
* حقيقة حاتم من المعلقين المبدعين الذين يستحقون التواجد في المباريات العالمية التي تبثها قنوات "بي إن سبورت"، مثله مثل سوار الدهب.. ولي عودة لهذا الموضوع..
* حتى لا تنسوا.. آخر قمة في الممتاز فاز المريخ علي الهلال 2/صفر
* آخر قمة في كأس السودان فاز المريخ علي الهلال 3 /1..... 
* آخر قمة في أبطال إفريقيا فاز المريخ علي الهلال 2 /1...
* آخر قمة في الكونفدرالية فاز المريخ علي الهلال 3 /2...
* آخر قمة بإستاد المريخ
 فاز المريخ على الهلال 2 /1... 
* آخر قمة بإستاد الخرطوم فاز المريخ على الهلال 1/صفر . 
* آخر قمة بإستاد الهلال 
فاز المريخ على الهلال 2 /0..
* ومع هذا كله "لسانم قدر ده"!!
* أمال الحكيم قال "الطبل المقدود صوته أعلى من الطبل السليم ليه"..؟؟!! 
* غداً نعود للمباراة من جديد، وننصح المريخ بصرف النظر عن أي تسجيلات جديدة.. والعض بالنواجز على الكشف الحالي للفريق.. ونسأل صحافة الهلال السؤال المر...!! 
* وكفى.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*




*امير عوض*

*كجول زغلول باشا*

منظمة الصحة العالمية تتابع تطورات الأحوال في العرضة شمال بعد ظهور حالات غريبة!

اصابات بالجملة بالزغللة و الاستفراغ المتكرر ضربت المعسكر الازرق المبلول..

مدافع الوصيف الطيب (جداً) قال استفرغ 4 مرات بين الشوطين!!

خلال عشرة دقايق الطيب (جداً) استفرغ 4 مرات!!

ده كلام شنو يا هلالاب؟

بطن دي واللا قربة؟

يعني الطيب (جداً) فقد سوائل خلال 10 دقائق؟

يجازي محنك يا تيري!

عملت للولد ده شنو؟

لو شغلت خلاط في بطنو ما بتطلع بكمية السوائل المرقت دي!

ما علينا..

نمشي مع الشتلة الزرغاء دي لنهايتها..

يعني الطيب (جداً) فقد سوائل و استفرغ 4 مرات و ركبو ليهو درب و اكتسب سوائل و عاد للملعب و ده كله في 10 دقائق!!

الكترابة!

العشرة دقايق ديل الا يكونن في مسلسل كابتن ماجد..

لانه ده المعلم الوحيد البضربك بي باص و يقعد يتونس معاك و يمشي البرازيل لمدربه يتونس معاه و يطق الحنك و يجي راجع يستلم كورته زي الما حصل حاجة!

الطيب (جداً) ده كان معانا واللا لاعب في اسبيس تون؟

بالله الزول فكرت اعمل ليه تكريم.. ما كنت قايله مريض..

يعني العملو فيه سيف ده كان نتيجة مرض؟

و ليس علي المريض حرج..

خبراء الصحة العالمية راجعوا الحصل من سيف مع الطيب (جداً)..

الخبراء كتبوا في التقرير (احمدو الله انها انتهت باستفراغ لانه الفايروس ده انتشر في اللاعب و كان مفروض يجيب ليه شلل أطفال).

الظاهر الطيب (جداً) مناعته قوية..

الله شافو من شلل الأطفال..

قدر أخف من قدر..

بكون اكتسب المناعة من اللعب جنب الشغيل شلاليت..

المهم هسع خبراء منظمة الصحة اعربوا عن قلقهم من انتشار فيروس (ترتروف)..

قال ليك ده أخطر من الكورونا..

الفايروس حتي الان ضرب نص العرضة..

الناحية الشمالية من العرضة كلها اتفيرست..

يا حافظ يا حفيظ..

الفيروس ده غريب..

عايز اللمة..

ما بخليك تمشي فرّادي..

الا تمشوا اتنين اتنين..

و تتطاقشوا و انتو ماشين..

و مرة مرة كده تستفرغوا (4 مرات)..

و اهم حاجة تجيكم الزغلولية..

دي بت عم الزغللة..

بالاصح هي الزغللة ذاتها لكن الرترته قلبتها زغلولية..

و الليل الليل يا لولية.. الوصيف عيان يا لولية..

هسع الاغنية دي الدخلها هنا شنو؟

الناس في شنو و نحن في شنو؟

بالله وسط حالات الطوارئ و في عز الفُراش تلقي المريخاب يتضاحكوا؟

عيب يا مريخاب؟

انتو ما بتشبعوا ضحك؟

اربعة سنة تضحكوا لما جاكم ارتخاء لعضلات الفك!

عاينو لجيرانكم ديل؟

حسوا بوجعهم..

اشعروا بمرضهم..

اتحسسوا معاناتهم من (الترتروف)..

يا حليلهم..

ما لاقين حاجة يغشوا بيها جمهورهم غير يوهموهم بأنه لعيبتهم اتعمل ليهم عمل!

نفس المكنة الجربوها قدام مازمبي لما اتهرسوا بالخمسة..

برضو الايام ديك قالوا علاء الدين يوسف اتزغلل..

زغلولية من ولدنا وارقو..

المكنة دي قسمت ايامها..

اول امس الطاهر (هيهات) عمل ليها عمرة..

جهزها من دقشاً بدري..

الطاهر (هيهات) حريف..

عارف نفسه سجل كوم مواسير و قضاها كلها صور و تشهير لنفسه..

عارف رواكيبه دي ما بتتشكر في الخريف..

فما بالك مع سيل الوادي المنحدر..

المهم..

الطاهر قام من الصباح و نزل مكنة (عملوا لينا عمل) و عمرها و جهزها لليوم الاسود..

ناس تيري طبعاً سودوها عليه بالليل..

و ناس قريعتي راحت ساقوا في مكنة الطاهر (هيهات)..

سايقين جمهور الهلال سواقة جد..

جابوا الطيب (جداً) علشان يحكي للموج الأزرغ كيف انه المسكين استفرغ 4 مرات و مصارينه طلعت ورا الجري مع تيري..

و الموج الازرغ يعيط..

و موسيقي حزينة..

يدخل بعدها الشغيل و يحكي معاناته من الزغللة و عدم الرؤية الليلية (بفعل فاعل) و كيف انه حاول يستخدم (كشافات الضباب) و برضو ما قدر يشوف كراع تيري الشمال..

و الموج الازرغ يعيط..

موسيقي احزن من الفاتت..

و يجي ابو عاقلة قابض بطنه و شايل ليه ليمونة من الطُمام.. و يحكي للموج الازرغ قصة معاناته مع الانقباضات البطنية الكان بحس بيها كلما عمار طيفور يستلم الكورة من قدامه و يجري بيها..

و الموج الازرغ يعييييط..

و المكنة تقسم..

و الجماعة تاني يصدقوا انو المواسير ديل نجوم..

و يقدر الطاهر (هيهات) يعيش في تبات و نبات بعيداً من بطش الموج الازرغ.

مواسير الطاهر دي الله العليم تقدر تكمل نص موسم..

يا حليل كردنة الكان بشطب المحترفين كلهم بعد نهاية مباريات القمة..

كردنة و لا بهزر..

برفس من طرف..

لا بعرف مكنات لا بعرف يكضب علي الجمهور..

قلتو لي سوداكال مالو؟

ما قدرتو عليه؟

لكن هو مالو؟

و جماعة فوزي ردهم كان شنو؟

سيدي عندو سيد.

شرّ البلية ما يُضحك..

والله الواحد ما كان ناوي يكتب..

لكن الفضايح الزرقاء دي ما بتتفوت..

شكراً لكل من افتقد زاوية (نبض الصفوة)..

نسأل الله أن يرُّد غربتها..

و يسعد البنتظرها.. و يتعس من حمد الله علي اختفائها..

سعادتي أكثر بجمهور النبض الذي يتلقفه بلهفة..

و كثير مودتي لكل من تغُض مواجعه هذه الحروف..

لكن الاعلام الاحمر مُحتاج لوقفة حقيقية من رأس المال المريخي..

من غير المعقول أن يفقد الجمهور كتابات في ضخامة حروف الاسد حسن حمد او وسامة حروف ابراهيم عبدالرحيم او دسامة حروف احمد محمد احمد و غيرهم من عشرات الأقلام بسبب عدم توفر صحف او منصات رقمية للتحبير!!

اكثر من 10 صحف زرقاء مُقابل صحيفة حمراء وحيدة!!

هذا الأمر يحتاج لعلاج عاجل قبل أن تميل كفة الاعلام للون الازرق..

صح النوم يا مريخاب.

*نبضة أخيرة*

إتزغللي.









*

----------

